# Suche Imap Admin für Webmin



## GalaxyWarrior (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
kenn jemand eine Quelle für Imap Admin für Webmin?
Auf Webmin.org ist http://www.nwe.de/develop/ angegeben, aber die Seite existiert nicht.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

